# My Local (brisbane river) Fig tree Pocket



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Have been getting into the SUP, so i thought id have a little fish as well.

Equipped with 1 slice of bread, i stop every now and then and have a chuck at snags.

unfortunately the brisbane river has far too many of these










but there are some of these





































There are some nice gums as well










Trusty assistants at the ramp










Walk up through the park










and chuck Mr Palmer's tennis balls back over his fence, then home


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

I'll warn this fella liam'
actually i'll warn the bullies


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Good fun on the standup grinz. Nice picture of the gum tree also.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Jamie Mitchell bop board Grinz,you getting into racing.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

grinner said:


> I'll warn this fella liam'
> actually i'll warn the bullies


Live baiting?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

@ trev, ive waterskied that stretch for many years. only heard of one bullie attack and that was on a guys calf at the jindalee boat ramp. i did hear of a horse being swum there that was attacked. i'll investigate . To be honest, jindalee ski club have been operating out of there since the 60"s and i dont think there has ever been an attack.

@ liam. bout 4 months mate, amazing that there are still 8 acre mini farms that are a short walk to the hell hole that is indooropilly shoppingtown.

@ clarkey, lady i know gave it to me when she upgraded to go to do the molokai challenge in Hawaii. gosh they are light.

@ nick, totally fearless that dog, took on 4 cattle dogs at a produce store and got his ass whipped but was still fighting hard when i planted a size 11 boot into the mongrels that had him pinned down. Bravest animal ive ever seen, except round cats.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Grinz...

I used bread myself yesterday in the North Pine while waiting for the tide to change... got immediate results, but both ripped me into some hairy somethings beneath... cut leader both times. I think that this area is loaded with sunken trees. This was only to be a time-fill-in thing, so I didn't even take more leader material. So... tied another hook straight to the braid, and they just didn't want to know.

I remember you posted some time back that you and a friend fished with hook tied to braid and got good results... with sweet-lip, if I remember correctly. Is this just peculiar to that type of fish, or do you use this for others as well?

Do you often fish with bread? That's what I use when I take my grandies fishing, and always catch bream with some good'uns in amongst them.

On the shark scenario, some 25 years ago, one RAAF chap used to regularly catch substantial bullies way up past Ipswich... used to target them.

I saw some free-jumping in the Nth Pine as well yesterday.

Cheers Pete... Jimbo


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

@ liam, 
mate i rarely drive north, i dont think ive been to scarborough for 5 years.
please remove the radar traps from jerrang st too buddy.
great suburb, can still go bushwalking and only 8 kms to CBD.
Quite surprising how many "rocks" there are at 17 mile rocks as well, so this should hold some bream, 
I saw a good threadie caught under the indooropilly bridge (though doubtful this was on bread  )

@ jim.
bread seems to work a treat on most things jim.
the day we used braid only was due to running out of leader and was in 20 metres at peel in fairly fast flowing greenish water. i find sweetlip hit and run very hard so the lack of any shock absorption may have set the hooks almost instantaneously . didnt make much difference to that species. i suspect bream would be a different kettle of fish as would snapper i suspect as they seem more sensitive to presentation.
My suspicion with bullsharks is that they are probably in the river to breed , not hunting for jack russells.
I think they are probably running along the bottom of the river , in vacuum cleaner mode, not actively surface feeding.
they most certainly are catchable , as indeed they are in the canals of the goldie. but i think the river whalers types, like bullies, hunt on scent, not on vision in such murky water.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Bullie cruising along the river... "That smells like wet Jack-Russel scent... You lil' ripper!" :twisted: da da da (touch of Jaws music, hereabouts). 8)

;-) just kiddin' Pete!

Jimbo


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Beekeeper said:


> . "That smells like wet Jack-Russel scent... You lil' ripper!" :twisted:


Jim would be brave bullie to tackle Scoot, that dog would only see it as a challenge and not a threat.

And from newspaper reports, aren't dogs taken by sharks always black ones? :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Dodge said:


> Beekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > . "That smells like wet Jack-Russel scent... You lil' ripper!" :twisted:
> ...


Black dogs give a better silhouette
Like black surface lures


----------

